# March 10th BMQ



## ForeverLearning (11 Feb 2014)

Anyone get their call for march 10th bmq, i didn't see a thread for this one. 

Anyone as excited as me?


----------



## JoeDos (11 Feb 2014)

ForeverLearning said:
			
		

> Anyone get their call for march 10th bmq, i didn't see a thread for this one.
> 
> Anyone as excited as me?




I am still in the process, but I would like to congratulate you  Good luck my friend!


----------



## cwatson91 (11 Feb 2014)

ForeverLearning said:
			
		

> Anyone get their call for march 10th bmq, i didn't see a thread for this one.
> 
> Anyone as excited as me?



I was curious Forever, what trade are you going for? Furthermore, congratulations and best of success.


----------



## C.Reid466 (12 Feb 2014)

ForeverLearning said:
			
		

> Anyone get their call for march 10th bmq, i didn't see a thread for this one.
> 
> Anyone as excited as me?




I got merit listed a week ago! My file manager said there is going to be a new BMQ starting every Monday. So they should be flying through these lists.


----------



## ForeverLearning (12 Feb 2014)

Hey sorry for the late response. I got offered Fire Fighting (Which i accepted)


----------



## Delaney1986 (13 Feb 2014)

I was waiting for someone to start this thread!

I got my call on Friday!! Military Police.

See you there!


----------



## D_A87 (13 Feb 2014)

I received my call today for AVS Tech and will be there March 10th as well.


----------



## slicroy (15 Feb 2014)

How much money you ll have by week $$


----------



## ForeverLearning (16 Feb 2014)

slicroy said:
			
		

> How much money you ll have by week $$



3.50$


----------



## DeadEye229 (18 Feb 2014)

congrats everyone! i have my interview on Monday feb 24th for infantry so hopefully ill be getting an offer sometime in march


----------



## slicroy (18 Feb 2014)

Good luck


----------



## kate.c1@hotmail.com (23 Feb 2014)

Anyone traveling out of Fredericton to March 10th BMQ?


----------



## D_A87 (24 Feb 2014)

brucerocks said:
			
		

> Anyone traveling out of Fredericton to March 10th BMQ?




I'm flying out of London.


----------



## Delaney1986 (24 Feb 2014)

brucerocks said:
			
		

> Anyone traveling out of Fredericton to March 10th BMQ?



I will be flying out of Freddy but I don't have my itinerary yet...


----------



## ForeverLearning (24 Feb 2014)

I get my itinerary tommorow I'll update tommorow


----------



## Omanique (26 Feb 2014)

Well, I'll be in Ottawa for the 5th of March to get sworn in. After that, I'm to arrive on the 8th of March to get all set up for BMQ - so it looks like I'll be seeing all of you (perhaps) on the 8th.

Does anyone have any idea on what kind of changes have happened to BMQ over the last few years? I'd like to know what "Week 0" has turned into.

Cheers!


----------



## Delaney1986 (26 Feb 2014)

Omanique said:
			
		

> Well, I'll be in Ottawa for the 5th of March to get sworn in. After that, I'm to arrive on the 8th of March to get all set up for BMQ - so it looks like I'll be seeing all of you (perhaps) on the 8th.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea on what kind of changes have happened to BMQ over the last few years? I'd like to know what "Week 0" has turned into.
> 
> Cheers!



As far as my research has found it's largely administrative. We need to get uniforms, kit, do LOTS of paperwork, write autobiographies, get set up, etc. Day 4 seems to be when we are PT tested. PT test now consists of 80m rush, sand bag drag, shuttle run. If you don't pass one or more of these you go to the fitness training program...

So...the adventure begins...soon...


----------



## Omanique (27 Feb 2014)

I'm pretty stoked.

I've been going to the gym religiously as of late, but it's definitely no excuse for the last two years of being fairly "stationary" - I just hope that I'm not going to be slowing the 5k's down too horribly. I'll just have to drive through it, it would seem.

Also, is anybody else bringing spare materials for people that may have forgot? I've stockpiled moleskin and nicorette gum, paracord, EP4s, militec-1 (not sure about the usage, might be confiscated), and all weather pens/paper for the field, even though it is a pretty far-out thing at this point.

It's going to be good to get there. Time's moving pretty fast to the date - yowsa.

Cheers,
Omanique


----------



## ForeverLearning (28 Feb 2014)

Omanique said:
			
		

> I'm pretty stoked.
> 
> I've been going to the gym religiously as of late, but it's definitely no excuse for the last two years of being fairly "stationary" - I just hope that I'm not going to be slowing the 5k's down too horribly. I'll just have to drive through it, it would seem.
> 
> ...



People like you are awesome some of those things I didn't even think about!!


----------



## D_A87 (28 Feb 2014)

Omanique said:
			
		

> Also, is anybody else bringing spare materials for people that may have forgot? I've stockpiled moleskin and nicorette gum, paracord, EP4s, militec-1 (not sure about the usage, might be confiscated), and all weather pens/paper for the field, even though it is a pretty far-out thing at this point.



Where did you get all weather pens and notepads?


----------



## Omanique (1 Mar 2014)

D_A87 said:
			
		

> Where did you get all weather pens and notepads?



I live just a hop and a skip from Garrison Petawawa (it's still CFB Petawawa in my mind), so I'm able to go to Canex and Full Spectrum Gear for anything that is needed. Other than that, moleskin and all is cheapest at Shopper's Drug Mart - hah.

If anybody wants me to bring anything that you can't quite get your hands on, let me know.

Cheers,
Omanique


----------

